
Scientists say signals from certain stars are “probably aliens” - mikro2nd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/25/scientists-say-signals-from-certain-stars-are-probably-aliens/
======
kafkaesq
_“The fact that they are only found in a very small fraction of stars within a
narrow spectral range centered near the spectral type of the sun is also in
agreement with the ETI hypothesis” the paper’s authors, E.F. Borra and E.
Trottier, wrote._

This is just poor science, right off the bat.

And given that there's hardly anything like an echo (let alone agreement) from
other scientists in response to such an earth-shattering "finding" \-- poor
journalism, as well.

